# athletes?



## guitardude7241 (Dec 21, 2009)

are there any athletes/ex-athletes out there that play for their school, not just for fun?

me = basketball.


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

nope... not me I used to... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when though soccer baseball volleyball and a spot of tennis


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 21, 2009)

I will be playing tennis for my school next year.


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

I play football. Have been for 6 years. None of my schools have football, so I've been playing for Pop-Warner (little league). I'm playing for my high-school next year.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 21, 2009)

I play basketball. 5'7-5'8 and I can get rim. Gonna do track in the spring as well.


----------



## Parity (Dec 21, 2009)

My friends and I play for the basketball team.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 21, 2009)

I graduated high school last year and now dont play anything except basketball at the local rec center.

Highschool I played varsity lacrosse and soccer and city league basketball.


----------



## DavidSanders (Dec 21, 2009)

I wrestle....


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 21, 2009)

i was a pitcher for my high school baseball team, i hurt my back though so i have not attempted college ball


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

track in the spring, but I play baseball and basketball too.


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 21, 2009)

I wrestle the 130 lb class. I played football for 5 years but I stopped growing.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 21, 2009)

I used to compete in swimming


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 21, 2009)

I ran cross country/indoor track/spring track in high school. I still run, just not on a team of any sort.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 21, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i was a pitcher for my high school baseball team, i hurt my back though so i have not attempted college ball



how fast you throw?


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 21, 2009)

i think you mean how fast DID i throw . when i was at my best probably about 80-83. once i quit karate two years ago, i have gotten very out of shape, so my senior year in high school i was only throwing about 73ish. now i probably throw 60


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i think you mean how fast DID i throw . when i was at my best probably about 80-83. once i quit karate two years ago, i have gotten very out of shape, so my senior year in high school i was only throwing about 73ish. now i probably throw 60



wow. I'm 12 and I throw ~65


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 21, 2009)

Back when I didn't weigh 50 pounds more then I should at my age and height, I played soccer for 9 years.

I played football, basketball, and baseball for 2 years each (rec league) to try them out.

However now I am a cuber, which is a sport.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 21, 2009)

wow. i thought almost everybody here did nothing.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess cubing wrestlers aren't very uncommon. I wrestle at 140lbs.


----------



## Kian (Dec 21, 2009)

I played everything as a kid, focused mainly on soccer, basketball and golf through high school. The only thing I play much of anymore is golf.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 21, 2009)

Basketball. On the side I just work out a lot. (I really regret not wrestling in middle school, even the biggest jocks in school said I shoulda xD)


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 21, 2009)

Baseball. Biggest nerd on the team. Would play tennis except the sports are in the same season and baseball is more fun for me.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 21, 2009)

Track
Soccer
Psycho Dog Jogging :fp


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 21, 2009)

6'2 Freshman Basketball player. Suposed to get to be 6'7  but i doubt it.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 21, 2009)

Karate. =D


----------



## Anthony (Dec 21, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> 6'2 Freshman Basketball player. Suposed to get to be 6'7  but i doubt it.



This is a bit random, but reading this immediately reminded me of something. When I was in Canada for TOS, I saw Emile's brother and he was really tall lol. I think he was about 6'7.


----------



## Owen (Dec 21, 2009)

Jogging. Thats all.


----------



## babyle (Dec 21, 2009)

I do cross country and track for my school. I use to play soccer in a separate league.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 21, 2009)

this is a cubing forum. everyone is an athlete here. a cuber.
-
I swim in my free time


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 21, 2009)

Hockey.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Dec 21, 2009)

I run cross country. I have about a 6:30 mile. lol


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 21, 2009)

cubing isn't an active sport. if it is, chess is. you don't train in cubing, you just cube and get better. there are no cubing drills. you don't run, work out, or jump to help with cubing faster. sport does have a stupid definition: Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. if cubing's a sport, anything's physical. so in my terms, and many other athletes, cubing isn't a sport.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 21, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> you don't run, work out, or jump to help with cubing faster.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 21, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> cubing isn't an active sport. if it is, chess is. *you don't train in cubing,* you just cube and get better. there are no cubing drills. you don't run, work out, or jump to help with cubing faster. sport does have a stupid definition: Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. if cubing's a sport, anything's physical. so in my terms, and many other athletes, *cubing isn't a sport.*



Both bolded lines. WTF are you thinking?

Maybe you are a casual cuber who just cubes because they can, but I know me and a lot of other people actually train so they can get better and faster at cubing.

And why isn't it a sport? Because no balls are involved? No tackling people?

Come on man, use your brain.

Edit: I second Anthony's post, speak for yourself.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 22, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> you don't run, work out, or jump to help with cubing faster.


I didn't know you had to run, work out, or jump to help you be a better golfer. I guess golf isn't a sport.


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > you don't run, work out, or jump to help with cubing faster.
> ...



Chris! Those were horrible press ups! I see many people doing press ups like that. Your elbows should not be down to the side, they should be going out at a 90 degree angle if you want to work your chest properly.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 22, 2009)

I cube (still slow though)...and I also race motorcycles semi professionally. The two have quite a bit in common in terms of the mental approach. However, mistakes during a race tend to hurt a little more! (my avatar is me at Summit point...turn 10 at about 100mph dragging knee and boot!)

Here is a better picture:


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 22, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> Back when I didn't weigh 50 pounds more then I should at my age and height



I hate these people that judge people depending on size.
Why would you want to be like the 'average Joe'? There's nothing wrong with your weight. You don't see dogs going around making fun of the fat dogs, do you?

As far as I'm concerned, I used to do karate for 3 years. Tang su do. Brown belt.
Now, I just walk for about an hour every day, no matter the weather. (I've walked in snowstorms and hail, and on days when there was call for a tornado)
I don't consider the amount I put into cubing as a sport; I consider the amount of time I walk more of a sport than that, but still wouldn't consider that a sport.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Back when I didn't weigh 50 pounds more then I should at my age and height
> ...



I am over weight. I do not like how I look. So my 50 pounds over is what I want to loose. Not what the average Joe weighs.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 22, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> I do not like how I look.



Ah. So long as it's a self-judgement thing, I understand to some degree.
I personally have given up trying to please others in an aesthetic sense.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 22, 2009)

Badminton
Volleyball
Handball


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 22, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > cubing isn't an active sport. if it is, chess is. *you don't train in cubing,* you just cube and get better. there are no cubing drills. you don't run, work out, or jump to help with cubing faster. sport does have a stupid definition: Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. if cubing's a sport, anything's physical. so in my terms, and many other athletes, *cubing isn't a sport.*
> ...



golf is very active, you have to walk miles in one game. well, in my words cubing isn't a sport, it's a hobby. well, it might be a sport, but it sure isn't a very active sport.

oh, and i'd like to see you say any of that to bobby knight or mike tomlin.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

Cubing is like a mental sport. 
It's not a "Sport" Sport, as in sweating, running, chugging gallons of water when your done, etc. 

But, it's like a, you know, mental sport. 
There are competitions and championships.
There are even teams.

To some extent it's a sport, but to some extent it's not.

It's like the UV End of the sport spectrum.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 23, 2009)

It is a "sport" what is being said here is that it is not a "contact" sport however, it is certainly a sport. 

Cubing involves of course both mental and physical attributes in addition to the fact that it is competitive hence, it is a sport. Similar to golf, people equate a "sport" to anything that simply requires physical movements as the primary factor, that's not the case when we discuss the definition of "sport."


----------



## Carrot (Dec 23, 2009)

Well... I guess it's called Track and Field? 

100m: around 12 seconds 
200m: my PB is 25 seconds x'D
60m: that's sub8 seconds haha xD

Long Jump: 5.56m (bahh...)
High Jump: 1.61m (that PB is old)
Triple Jump: 12.49m at competition... but I have done 13+ many times at training 

Well... anyone who has tried a cooper test? (running for 12 minutes ) I got 3175m which I guess isn't that bad hehe 




Dene said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



He is not trying to train his chest... those press ups are meant to train the arms :fp


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 23, 2009)

Odder said:


> Well... I guess it's called Track and Field?
> 
> 100m: around 12 seconds
> 200m: my PB is 25 seconds x'D
> ...



Odder, 
How do you jump so far and high? Our running speed is about the same, but I can't long or high jump at all. I looked at a few videos, but still don't see how it's possible. 
My vertical and standing broad jumps are decent, but I don't know the techniques for long and high jumps.

Dene,
Sarcasm? Elbows flared out is not good for your elbow and shoulder joints. I actually do them with elbows tucked in.
Look at 1:10 of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJMzxAl-ViQ
My only complaints for Chris are that he needs to go deeper and that his body should be kept straight.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 23, 2009)

I played rugby when I was in high school and when I was an undergrad. Now I'm in grad school and don't have time.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> cubing isn't an active sport. *if it is, chess is*. you don't train in cubing, you just cube and get better. there are no cubing drills. you don't run, work out, or jump to help with cubing faster. sport does have a stupid definition: Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. if cubing's a sport, anything's physical. so in my terms, and many other athletes, cubing isn't a sport.



Just an FYI chess is recognized as a sport by the National Olympic Committee.


----------



## fariq (Dec 23, 2009)

I play Rugby, next year going to play for school Basketball team. And I like playing soccer as a hobby. Usually freestyle soccer.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > cubing isn't an *active* sport. *if it is, chess is*. you don't train in cubing, you just cube and get better. there are no cubing drills. you don't run, work out, or jump to help with cubing faster. sport does have a stupid definition: Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. if cubing's a sport, anything's physical. so in my terms, and many other athletes, cubing isn't a sport.
> ...



is it an active sport?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



Yes, it involves activity.


----------



## tehmaxice (Dec 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Well... I guess it's called Track and Field?
> ...



Well, I'm also around 12 seconds for 100m, and my standing vertical is pretty bad, but I jump 1.95m in high jump. (Not that great, by any means) 
It's just about technique untill you close in on those 2 metres


----------



## LNZ (Dec 23, 2009)

I almost made my school team in track way back in primary school (about 1981). And at high school, I operated the electronic score board at lunch time basketball and soccer games and set up the gym for such events.

I liked school sport (especially track events) but really disliked all ball throwing/passing/kicking/recieving sports with a passion. I was hopeless at them all. I had to wait until the early 1990's to really find out why.


----------



## Micael (Dec 23, 2009)

chris410 said:


> I cube (still slow though)...and I also race motorcycles semi professionally. The two have quite a bit in common in terms of the mental approach. However, mistakes during a race tend to hurt a little more! (my avatar is me at Summit point...turn 10 at about 100mph dragging knee and boot!)
> 
> Here is a better picture:



Wow!

I do triathlon, now training (a lot) for Ironman Lake Placid.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm playing tennis for my high school


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 23, 2009)

School Sports: Baseball, basketball, track, cross country

Non-School Sports: Racquetball, tennis, baseball


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the algorithm. I couldnt figure it out.


----------



## agonzales94 (Dec 23, 2009)

field hockey, ski racing, lacrosse...does anyone know if you can burn a lot of calories by cubing? joking, but poker is shown on ESPN, meaning it's considered a sport, as is cupstacking...why shouldn't cubing?


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 23, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I do not like how I look.
> ...



Sorry bout bringing up a day old discussion (just opened this thread ) but besides aesthetic purposes, it's also not healthy to be overweight.


----------



## 54stickers (Dec 23, 2009)

I play for my school bowling team


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 23, 2009)

I run XC and Track and Swim. I do endurance.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Well... I guess it's called Track and Field?
> ...



I don't jump that high I'm mainly training for triple jump as it's the physical hardest of the jumping diciplines 

Try do some jump training? O___o Frog jumps, jump over hurdles, 5-jump (or even 10-jump)... but I don't know... that's just what I'm doing


----------



## Tomk (Dec 23, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> cubing isn't an active sport. if it is, chess is. you don't train in cubing, you just cube and get better. there are no cubing drills. you don't run, work out, or jump to help with cubing faster. sport does have a stupid definition: Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. if cubing's a sport, anything's physical. so in my terms, and many other athletes, cubing isn't a sport.



Correction - running, jumping, working out or anything else active takes about 5 second of my average (less in the summer). I have rubbish circulation as it 
a) Warms my hands up so i get faster turning
b) Increases adrenaline so you get better recognition

What else is needed in cubing?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Well... I guess it's called Track and Field?
> ...



I run about 12 for 100m and 23-24 for 200m, my long jump is 4.90m I think.

And yea, those were horrible push-ups.


----------



## Mariah94 (May 12, 2010)

Fastpitch Softball, Highschool and Travel.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 12, 2010)

*Not sure if this counts as a sport but ...*

In a nutshell, I was on my high school's fitness team (last year). This program has been going on since around 1960. We compete in sit ups, push ups, standing long jump, pull ups, and a 300yd shuttle run (some meets had 9 turns, some had 5 turns on the run). There are 5 meets during the year. The fifth one is the national championship, which is held in San Diego, California. Our team came in 1st and I was the #3 individual in the country. I would have been #1 if they didn't include the standing long jump, because I'm not too good at that event. However, I got the best run time ever. Nobody in the past 50 years has beaten my time. Each event has strict rules and limits for you to stop at to get the full 100 points. The five events total add up to a maximum possible score of 500 points. The top 5 people from each high school team, have their scores added up. However, this year I just finished my freshman year of college and the current team actually just left for California yesterday to compete for the 2010 championship.

5'9" 157lbs
I can:
do 40 dead hang pull ups
~15 muscle ups (on a pull up bar)
bench 250lbs
deadlift ~340lbs
run really friggin fast, but have never been timed for the 100m or 40yd dash

My friends call me "Saber tooth abs" and "Leonidas' Grandson"

Besides that stuff, I played baseball, basketball, and soccer as a kid.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 13, 2010)

I wanted to get inti a sport in HS, but I couldn't find a sport where I would be remotely good at.  That and I was just really lazy to get up off my butt. I was/am? good at basketball, but being really short was very much of a hinderance. 

Now a days, I just play sports for fun with my cousins and friends. I like to jet ski, but that only comes around in the summer and I workout to lose weight. Which is actually fun for me. I feel good after a great workout.


----------



## Samania (May 13, 2010)

I used to be a wicked amazing swimmer. Now i sit inside cubing all day and playing DDR.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 13, 2010)

I'm running XC in the Fall and I ran Track this Spring, and it just so happens we just finished up our season.

100m: ~12.50
200m: ~26.50
400m: ~58.00

Those are the only events I competed in by myself, but I also ran the 4x400 meter relay and the 4x800 meter relay. I'm not very good at field events, and longer events just aren't my thing. I probably run a 5:30 mile which pretty much sucks imo.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 100m: ~12.50
> 200m: ~26.50



What's up with your 200? You should be able to sprint the whole 200, if not the 400.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 13, 2010)

baseball.


----------



## ianini (May 13, 2010)

I like jumping over wooden poles.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > 100m: ~12.50
> ...



Noooooooo, I can't sprint a 400. I can sprint a 200 but I tend to burn out on the last 25m or so.
My endurance sucks, I have to work on it.
Our school records are only 11.71 for the 100 and 25.15 for the 200 so I think I'll be beating those this year, and it's 55.xx for the 400 so if I work really hard I think I can beat it.

What do you run on these events?


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 13, 2010)

baseball all the way

rec league
travel
dynasty


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 13, 2010)

School sports: X-Country, Track and Field
Ex-School sports: Basketball, Baseball
Non-School Team Sports: Baseball
Ex-Non-School Team Sports: Basketball, Soccer
Unofficial Sports: Racquetball, Swimming, Basketball, WiffleBall(You should see my crazy trick pitches on a professional wiffleball)


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (May 13, 2010)

i play baseball and basketball


----------



## cubemaster13 (May 13, 2010)

baseball and golf...


----------



## kunz (May 13, 2010)

Swimming (best sport ever XD)

and next year i plan on doing track and field.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 13, 2010)

Cross Country- 4K time in super hilly course +losing my shoe 16:54
Badminton, Tennis, Table tennis, Track, Little bit of Golf, Lacrosse, Wiffle ball sometimes, and racquetball.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Noooooooo, I can't sprint a 400. I can sprint a 200 but I tend to burn out on the last 25m or so.
> My endurance sucks, I have to work on it.
> Our school records are only 11.71 for the 100 and 25.15 for the 200 so I think I'll be beating those this year, and it's 55.xx for the 400 so if I work really hard I think I can beat it.
> 
> What do you run on these events?



Cool!

I used to only run 100 and 200 (I used to burn out on the last 25m of the 200 too). Now I'm running a lot more. Just on Friday I ran for 14 minutes and then sprinted 1 (no break). I'm probably going to go into track next year, and I'll let you know what my times are.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Noooooooo, I can't sprint a 400. I can sprint a 200 but I tend to burn out on the last 25m or so.
> ...


I did sprinting once(I'm a distance runner) and got like 14.xx on 100:fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 13, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> I did sprinting once(I'm a distance runner) and got like 14.xx on 100:fp



Haha. I'm probably around 11.5-12, but I really want to get into all types of distances. I love long distance.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 13, 2010)

Last year I had sprinters spikes for 3000, shin splints after the first 3 laps, worst run in my life!


----------



## Isbit (May 13, 2010)

long-distance running (like, LONG long-distance running)


----------



## LewisJ (May 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Don't worry about the 4, nobody can sprint a 400. I do:
100m 11.9-12.2
200m 24.5-25
400m 55-56
long ~19'
triple ~39' (school record wewt)
As you can see my 200 is almost exactly double my 100 but my 400 is double my 200 plus five seconds.

11.71 is a pretty quick 100 if you're around 12.5 right now but you should be able to get the 200 record reeled in with some training. Something I do a lot in track that i think helps is 150m sprints - I shoot for a time of 19.xx, you should be able to do that too.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 13, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Don't worry about the 4, nobody can sprint a 400.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/400_metres

Read the first 2 lines.


----------



## LewisJ (May 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about the 4, nobody can sprint a 400.
> ...



Sprint distance != sprint the whole thing. Find me someone whose 400 time is within a second of double their 200 time. You simply can't. The world record 400m is 43.18 and the guy who ran that also ran a sub20 200.


----------



## Cride5 (May 13, 2010)

Morten said:


> Karate. =D


Me too, competed in the uni champs... what style?



chris410 said:


> I cube (still slow though)...and I also race motorcycles semi professionally. The two have quite a bit in common in terms of the mental approach. However, mistakes during a race tend to hurt a little more!



I'm big green with envy  ...though I do ride a lot on the open road and have similar experiences of scraping pegs, and sometimes tires too  ... definitely agree with the stuff about mental reactions though. You need to think fast for biking ... same with speedsolving ... guess its the same with sport karate too!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 13, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Sprint distance != sprint the whole thing. Find me someone whose 400 time is within a second of double their 200 time. You simply can't. The world record 400m is 43.18 and the guy who ran that also ran a sub20 200.



Sprinting != moving the at a constant speed.


----------



## LewisJ (May 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > Sprint distance != sprint the whole thing. Find me someone whose 400 time is within a second of double their 200 time. You simply can't. The world record 400m is 43.18 and the guy who ran that also ran a sub20 200.
> ...



As far as I'm concerned, if you consciously run any one part of the race slower than any other part then you are not sprinting the whole thing. The 100 and 200 thus are all out sprints while the 400 is considered a sprint distance because the majority of the race is a sprint - but not the whole thing.


----------



## Edmund (May 13, 2010)

I'm doing a dek hockey league this summer and I'm going to try to learn to ice skate. I know I'm too old to be good at ice hockey but it'd still be fun to play.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 13, 2010)

Cross country and Track

My times:
5k-~17:20
3200-10:20
1600-4:43
800- 2:09

Edit: 
3200-10:08
1600-4:36


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 13, 2010)

I'm the only fencer + 101th post


----------



## zachtastic (May 20, 2010)

Tennis.. haha.
And wrestled for half a season. lmao.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 20, 2010)

I play basketball track and cross country. My school has won nationals for like 5 or something years in a row at Cross country. =D awesomeness


----------



## guusrs (May 20, 2010)

TioMario said:


> I used to compete in swimming



Me too,
Actually I still do some competitive open water swimming
Gus


----------



## Carrot (May 20, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



w00t!?? I'm like 12.5 for 100m, 25.5 for 200m, but I have got low 18 for the 150 meter


----------



## Sin-H (May 20, 2010)

Karate (kumite; I don't do kata in competitions). I started for the national team last weekend at the EGKF European Goju-Ryu Championship.

I normally do Shotokan style, though, and WKF style for competitions.

Plus, I used to play table tennis in a club and I like basketball and streetball.


----------



## Tyrannous (May 20, 2010)

I was a long distance runner back in my high school days, aint tried that in a few years though lol, would probably collapse just trying to sprint 50m


----------



## kooixh (May 20, 2010)

badminton player( still am)


----------



## LewisJ (May 20, 2010)

Odder said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


Just because I shoot for 19.xx doesn't mean that's the fastest I can run - I rarely give it every last bit during practice. I've never timed myself running one all out. 19.xx is just a fast pace that makes you push yourself but is still repeatable for practice.



jackdexter75 said:


> I play basketball track and cross country. My school has won nationals for like 5 or something years in a row at Cross country. =D awesomeness


I assume by XC nationals you mean Nike Cross, and if so, CV (I'm not far from spokane, familiar with the schools) won that in 08. That's hardly 5 years in a row.


----------

